# Webmail URL funktioniert nicht



## Huflatisch (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

ISP config 3.1
Unter Systemkonfiguration - email steht bei  webmail URL - /webmail
Doch irgenwie greift das nicht "/roundcube" funktioniert

Installiert habe ich nach
"The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) with Apache, PHP, MySQL, PureFTPD, BIND, Postfix, Dovecot and ISPConfig 3.1"

Wo kann ich das einstellen
Danke

cu HU


----------



## HSorgYves (3. Sep. 2017)

In der Datei /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/roundcube.conf muss oben auch stehen:
Alias /webmail /var/lib/roundcube


----------



## Huflatisch (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo
..und was besagt dann die Einstellung im ISP Config ....

cu HU


----------



## HSorgYves (3. Sep. 2017)

Die Einstellung im ISPConfig gibt an unter welcher URL Webmail verfügbar ist.


----------



## Huflatisch (3. Sep. 2017)

und das genau funktioniert nicht ...
man muss halt die roundcube.conf anpassen ....
für was ist dann die Einstellung ....


----------



## nowayback (3. Sep. 2017)

du meinst nicht den link der dann für die kunden angezeigt wird wenn die auf webmail klicken?

Du hättest dort auch einfach /roundcube reinschreiben können und wenn ein kunde auf den webmail link klickt wird ihm roundcube angezeigt.


----------



## Huflatisch (3. Sep. 2017)

Es funktioniert nicht "http://domain.de/webmail" (der Link im ISP Config des Benutzers funktoniert, aber an dieser Stelle nur mit dem Servernamen nicht mit den Domainnamen)
dafür ist doch die Einstellung bei ISP Config, oder ???
und es sollte egal sein welcher webmailer dort hinterlegt ist, oder kann man den bei ISP Config noch anpassen ....
ist den noch keiiner über diese Einstellung gestolpert ?

cu HU


----------



## nowayback (3. Sep. 2017)

ich glaube du verstehst den link ansich falsch. Der Link zu /webmail den du dort angibst hat nichts damit zutun ob in dem roundcube vhost /webmail steht oder nicht. Dieser link gibt nur an welche Seite aufgerufen werden soll, wenn ein Kunde den Webmail link anklickt. Das konfigurieren dahinter musst du schon noch selbst übernehmen.

Edit: Tipp: -> Handbuch lesen


----------



## Huflatisch (3. Sep. 2017)

ok Danke ...
Ich verstehe es aber nicht ganz...
Der Link im Kundeninterface ISP Config ruft mir "http://user1234.provider.de/webmail" das korrekte roundcube webinterface auf. 
Da der Kunde die domain "http://domain.de" hat, bin ich der Meinung es solte in dem Moment  auch http://domain.de/webmail aufgerufen werden.

wenn ich z.B. auf webmail1 änder funktioniert der Link im Kundeninterface des ISP Config nicht mehr ...

Bei /phpmyadmin funktionierts ja auch ohne das ich die vhosts anpassen muss.

cu HU


----------



## nowayback (3. Sep. 2017)

dann musst du den vhost entsprechend erweitern wenn das dein gewünschtes verhalten ist. ich persönlich bevorzuge aber das dort die domain des servers steht, da ich genau dafür ein ssl zertifikat bereitstellen kann und damit auch die umleitung auf ssl erzwingen kann.


----------



## Huflatisch (4. Sep. 2017)

ok ... Danke


----------

